# Odometer view



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

Is there any way to have the odometer reading show permanently on the display where the trip reading is at? We can change the middle part of the display to show it but then we lose the digital speedometer reading.


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

The screen is pretty limited. You can’t do that, trip will always be displayed and you have to choose what main “view” to enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

There is not.

However, if you don't use the trip odometer -- and since the car monitors gas usage and mileage left so there is no need to do it to watch fuel economy -- you can "set" the trip odometer at the next roll over of 1,000 (or some other round number) and then the trip will reflect the total mileage. I never use the trip odometer, and I find the variance annoying.

I also agree that it was short sighted not to allow the driver to choose what to display in that area.

And while we're on this: did you know that your "compass" in your instrument display (a feature I really like) will not work if you have the entertainment system powered "off"? "Off" of that system/video area shuts down the navigation system and the compass goes blind. Another very very stupid component design.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

It is always perplexing that German cars always seem to be awkward and non intuitive when it comes to the electronics. Go to any Japanese car and the electronics are simple to use and make changes in. Never seems to change.


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

ribbit said:


> It is always perplexing that German cars always seem to be awkward and non intuitive when it comes to the electronics. Go to any Japanese car and the electronics are simple to use and make changes in. Never seems to change.



To be fair, this is probably one of the last "new" (rip) cars with a non-color information screen in the cluster. My 2017 GLI had a colored screen and way more information / options shown.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

With my 2012, you can do that. The trip reading and the odometer reading are at the bottom, and to switch between the two, you press the reset button (pressing and holding the button resets the trip odometer). It is worth mentioning that my bug has the red display, so I'm not sure if this applies to beetles with the white displays. 

Hopefully this helps, and good luck!


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> With my 2012, you can do that. The trip reading and the odometer reading are at the bottom, and to switch between the two, you press the reset button (pressing and holding the button resets the trip odometer). It is worth mentioning that my bug has the red display, so I'm not sure if this applies to beetles with the white displays.
> 
> Hopefully this helps, and good luck!


I always liked the RED better, because of the color and the gas gauge differences, but....now another reason.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Raight said:


> I would say odometer always show the exact information which provides the distance covered options.There are some written instructions are available which provides the site options to get the edubirdie review platform for many students who want to get the writing service options to complete the work.





I need a map.
Or some coffee.
​


Edited by DanG - removed spammers link from reply


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Jamsio89 said:


> Most of the odometers create some problem when they don't have the proper working conditions with the time and kilometer driven.I have tried to follow some of the best [urlhttps://essayyoda.com/review-of-edubirdie-com/]Edubirdie.com Review[/URL] site options which gives the edubirdie review facility related to writing service content and it can give you best platform for get the writing service assistance.



As a general rule, I prefer Ranch dressing with my word salad.
I wonder what other Beetle owners opt for.​


----------

